# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  ¡Qué pena!

## F. Lázaro

El destino es muy caprichoso... por una trucha, una sola trucha  :Mad:  :Mad: 

*Una trucha priva a Pablo Castro Pinos del Campeonato del Mundo Absoluto y a España de una medalla por equipos. 

Los juveniles han sido bronce por equipos.*

Una trucha, una única trucha le faltó al pescador leonés Pablo Castro Pinos, el Bombero, para proclamarse campeón del mundo de pesca absoluto de la modalidad de salmónidos mosca que ayer concluyó en la localidad de Bolzano, Italia,  y que, por si fuera poco, también sirvió para que el combinado español se quedara a las puertas de las medallas al concluir en la cuarta plaza de la general por equipos.



La suerte no estuvo del lado del pescador de Villoria de Orbigo en la última manga de pesca que afrontó en el Lago de Braies. El leonés llegó a esta manga encabezando la clasificación general de este mundial en el que tomaron parte 109 pescadores de 21 países. Al bravo cañista castellano y leonés le hubiera sido suficiente una captura, una única pintona en esta manga para haber logrado los puntos suficientes para alcanzar un campeonato del mundo, que se le resiste, y que logrará sin duda algún día , pero que no logró en esta ocasión a pesar de finalizar el campeonato del mundo como el pescador que mas piezas logró capturar de todos, con un total de 55 truchas.

Pablo Castro finalizó con 29 puestos en el cuarto lugar de la general, a pesar de intentar por todos los medios lograr ésa pieza que nunca llegó en la prueba del lago desde embarcación, la asignatura pendiente que ya ha restado más de un campeonato del mundo a los pescadores españoles.

Curiosamente, el pescador que acompañaba a Pablo Castro en la misma embarcación               - pescan dos pescadores juntos en la fase de pesca en lago-, logró en esta manga seis piezas, para desesperación de quien está considerado como uno de los mejores pescadores del sedal pesado del planeta. Cualquier futbolista hubiera dicho la manida frase de que,  " la pesca es así…"

Pablo Castro y España fueron cuartos en la general, y es un gran puesto entre 21 países, pero quedó el agridulce sabor de haber dejado escapar una oportunidad única que tardará en ser olvidada.

Al magnífico puesto de El Bombero - es la profesión del pescador leonés-,  hay que añadir la sensacional actuación del también pescador de León,  David García Ferreras, que acabó octavo en este mundial, con un total de 27 piezas y una suma de 33 puestos. Tras este gran mosquero se posicionó el tercer representante leonés de los cinco miembros que conformaban la selección española.

José Miguel Matilla, El Ministro, logró acabar el mundial en el puesto 33, con la suma de 45 puestos y la captura de 20 truchas.

Tras él se posicionó el  deportista vasco, Olain Irizar Berasategui, en el puesto 40 con 28 piezas y la suma de 50 puestos, mientras que el gallego de La Coruña, David Arcay finalizaba en una discreta 53 posición, con 24 piezas y la suma de 57 puestos.

El campeonato del mundo senior fue ganado por el italiano, Valerio Santi Amantino, mientras que la clasificación general por equipos la encabezó Italia, seguida de la República de Chekia y de Polonia.

*LOS JUVENILES MEDALLA DE BRONCE POR EQUIPOS*

La alegría en la pesca de salmónidos mosca la proporcionaron los pescadores juveniles que disputaron su mundial en la localidad de Sansepúlcro. El equipo español logró la medalla de bronce por escuadras y fueron solamente superados por el combinado de USA y el de Italia.

En el apartado individual destacar la magnífica actuación del pescador de León,  Saúl López López, actual campeón de España de su categoría, que concluyó en la séptima posición de la general en la que participaron 60 pescadores de 11 países.

El leonés sumó 18 puestos y logró engañar a 44 truchas que le proporcionaron 28.640 puntos.  Tras el joven cañista leonés se colocó, en el puesto 19,  Miguel Ángel Martín Romero, con 26 puestos y 28 piezas. Gerard Gil Fossas fue el tercer mejor español, con 26 puestos y 25 truchas que le situaron en el puesto 20 de la general, mientras que Adrián Aicart Tena lograba la plaza 27, con 29 puestos y la captura de 31 truchas.

Para finalizar la actuación española resaltar el puesto 37 que alcanzó Iván Dorado Romero - que fue quien peores puestos tuvo en los diferentes sorteos-,  y que logró 34 puestos y la captura de 26 pintonas.

Fuente: http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...tro-pinos.html

----------


## Comizo

Pablo Castro es un crack, que entiende como nadie la pesca a mosca. Pero éstas cosas pasan.

 Yo le envidio de manera sana, es bombero, su trabajo no le ocupa muchas horas, y las que tiene libres las dedica a la pesca en su mayoría, en el río Orbigo, que vive en la orilla, no tiene que hacer 250 km para llegar a un río decente. Eso también le ha dado una gran destreza a la hora de pescar.

Pero yo creo que el que va a partir el bacalao de ahora en adelante es el coruñés David Arcay, apenas 20 años y ya marca diferencias.
http://surfcastingmasters.blogspot.c...dos-mosca.html

Junto a José Miguel Matilla y el mismo Pablo Castro representarán a España en el mundial de Eslovenia de 2012.

----------

